# Do you talk to yourself?



## Justme (Nov 5, 2014)

I chat to myself all the time, I have some tremendous arguments with just me, and always point out when I am wrong, even though I am always right!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 5, 2014)

Yep, all the time!


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 5, 2014)

Bwaaahahahaaa I'd love to be a fly on the wall for one of those conversations.

I'm just as bad though. I talk to all sorts of things. Cats, dogs, birds in my yard, spiders, even ants that I fish out of a bucket of water when they are in danger of drowning. Mind you, we don't have very deep conversations, nor lengthy ones.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes, but when I want someone to 'just listen' I talk to my dogs.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 5, 2014)

Hate to admit it, but yes. Quite often.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 5, 2014)

YES!!!    I enjoy my own company... I'm a great conversationalist!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 5, 2014)

tnthomas said:


> Yes, but when I want someone to 'just listen' I talk to my dogs.



I do the same all the time! .. but what do they hear?


----------



## oldman (Nov 5, 2014)

That's funny that you should ask this because I was just thinking about it over the weekend. When I flew, I would speak to myself in the cockpit all the time. It was like therapy for me. We have a lot of checklists for different operations that we do. I would read some and my FO (First Officer) would complete the assignment and then he would read a list, maybe in preparation for landing, I would complete the assignment. But, when I had the plane on AP (autopilot) I would read the numbers out loud to myself and the FO, who also had headphones on, would tell me that he couldn't hear me. I would just shake my head NO and then he would know that I was talking to myself. Crazy.

I have since come to find out that a lot of pilots do this. It's like reminding yourself of something or just checking on yourself. Hard to explain.


----------



## Lon (Nov 5, 2014)

Once in a while I talk to my self, but I really prefer talking to Siri.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 5, 2014)

Talking to ones self,isnt that sort of a personality disorder?
Not to worry I do it all that time especially asking myself a question that I cant answer.

"Did that just fall from the sky"?

"A stich in time saves nine what?"

"what do batteries run on ?"

"Can fat people go skinny-dipping"?


----------



## Pappy (Nov 5, 2014)

My biggest question to myself is: What the hell did I come out in the kitchen for?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2014)

I talk to myself when my dog and cat are too busy for a chat, but I really prefer dancing with myself.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 5, 2014)

Pappy said:


> My biggest question to myself is: What the hell did I come out in the kitchen for?



Aye!  Me too.  Or the living room, bedroom, anywhere....


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 5, 2014)

Here's MY take on it...

It's OK to talk to yourself

It's OK to answer yourself

Just NEVER say..." Huh? What did you say?"


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Sometimes, I'm not my own best company... especially when I don't want to listen to myself speak.  I have carried on some pretty heated discussions with myself on the golf course.  They say the most difficult yardage on any golf course is the 5 1/2 inches between the ears.  When I have two, three, or four voices in those 5 1/2" telling me different things.........

Actually, my work keeps me on the road.  I spend many nights in hotel rooms.  During the day, I quite often don't have anyone to carry on a conversation with.  I can be very much at odds with those on site... that's what my job requires... and they aren't talking to me in conversational tones.  If it weren't for the evening phone calls to my wife, I wouldn't converse with anyone for the entire week.  So... to maintain what little sanity I have left... I can discuss things quite often with myself.
I also drive a lot of miles, especially early Monday mornings and late on Fridays.  My current Silverado has almost 150,000 miles.  You would not believe the conversations I've carried on with my truck.  She and I have been through ice, snow, hail, wind... and we rely on each other to do our job of getting us through.  I handle the steering wheel.  She handles the 4 wheels on the pavement.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 5, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Here's MY take on it...
> 
> It's OK to talk to yourself
> 
> ...



yes, QS, when you start answering yourself, maybe is time to get help.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 5, 2014)

Here's the other half of "What we say to dogs."


----------



## Kitties (Nov 5, 2014)

LOL, I remember those Far Side with the cats and dog. So true! I don't talk to myself. I do talk to the cats AND answer for them.


----------



## Lyn (Nov 5, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Bwaaahahahaaa I'd love to be a fly on the wall for one of those conversations.
> 
> I'm just as bad though. I talk to all sorts of things. Cats, dogs, birds in my yard, spiders, even ants that I fish out of a bucket of water when they are in danger of drowning. Mind you, we don't have very deep conversations, nor lengthy ones.




I would also add plants as well as all of the above.


----------



## Lyn (Nov 5, 2014)

tnthomas said:


> Yes, but when I want someone to 'just listen' I talk to my dogs.




I agree, no one listens better!


----------



## Oceana (Nov 6, 2014)

Of course I talk to myself - doesn't everyone? But did you know it can be wonderful therapy. I fire up my webcam and look at myself on my computer (the bathroom mirror works too) and talk out all my troubles. I don't know why, but talking to my own image works just as good as talking to someone else with the added benefit that I never disagree with myself at all, ever, I'm always right!


----------



## nan (Nov 6, 2014)

I do some  mind chatter most of the time, but sometimes its hard to find the answers to some of the questions you ask yourself.


----------



## Elyzabeth (Nov 6, 2014)

i find that talking things through with myself, 
helps me to spell out my choices more clearly.

It's very helpful !!!

....theraputic  actually.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Not so much talking as swearing at myself for stupid things that I do...


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 7, 2014)

nan said:


> I do some  mind chatter most of the time, but sometimes its hard to find the answers to some of the questions you ask yourself.



We all do that.  Buddhists call it monkey mind.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 7, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Not so much talking as swearing at myself for stupid things that I do...



I do loads of that as well.


----------



## Melody1948 (Nov 7, 2014)

I talk to anything or anybody who is foolish enough to listen, including myself.


----------

